# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Sex and Zen II 1996 BluRay 720p AC3 2Audio x264-CHD

## giangnt

The movie follows the wealthy Squire (Xu Jin Jiang) who has one obsession which is to be best in the art of sex. However, he is extremely strict with his own daughter Yau (Loretta Lee). When she is sent away to study he has disguised her as a boy and putted on her a chastity device with sharp rotating blades to protect her from men like himself. However she falls in love with a young swordsman who is pursuing the deadly demon called the Mirage Lady (Shu Qi). The demon is using her sexual power to drain peoples energy so they die. And a deadly confrontation is bound to happen when the Mirage Lady is married to Yaus father.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117605/ Ratings: 5.7/10 from 272 users Thể loại: Adventure | Drama | Fantasy

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
MF - Sex and Zen II 1996 BluRay 720p AC3 2Audio x264-CHD
MF - Sex and Zen II 1996 BluRay 720p AC3 2Audio x264-CHD Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*MF - Sex and Zen II 1996 BluRay 720p AC3 2Audio x264-CHD*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

